# Portable Electric Fencing



## RedCanoe (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

Does anybody have a good resource for a farm store selling portable electric fencing?  Our pasture have permanent paddocks, but we wanted to further subdivide them with electric fence.

Any sites or brands that I should look for or stay away from?  I was looking at Premier1Supplies.com  and they seemed reasonable, but I thought I would check with the experts 

Thanks,
RedCanoe


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

We use the little round fence posts and an electric wire when we need to subdivide things.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 12, 2009)

Check out this: 

Gallagher


----------



## jhm47 (May 14, 2009)

Gallagher is good, but very expensive.  There are other manufacturers out there that I feel are just as good, and half price of Gallagher.  Parmak fencers are my favorite.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

Tposts and electric... although truthfully I would make sure you have a permanent gate opening.. just two 3 inch wood posts so you can put a secure bungy gate on it.

Dare has some great supplies, if you're using tposts make sure to use the tpost toppers.. the white ones designed for horses are the ones I like the best, they fit the posts better and are more secure than the yellow ones.


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2009)

RedCanoe said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have a good resource for a farm store selling portable electric fencing?  Our pasture have permanent paddocks, but we wanted to further subdivide them with electric fence.
> 
> ...


I have used their products and they are a very good company and have good useful information and if you call them they are always willing to answer questions.


----------



## cw (Jul 29, 2009)

as far as premeir goes, i would order from kencove instead, the same fence just a better value


----------

